# udev issue [SOLVED]

## 89c51

i updated today to the latest stable udev (087)

after etc-update and when i start the computer i get a mesasge about the ttyS0-4 devices that it fails to make a node because it already exists but at the end it says [ok]

is this harmless and what can i do to solve this???

thanks in advanceLast edited by 89c51 on Tue Apr 04, 2006 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

89c51,

If you don't use your serial ports, you can ignore it.

----------

## 89c51

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 89c51,
> 
> If you don't use your serial ports, you can ignore it.

 

i dont use serial ports but i want everything to work

thanks for the reply

----------

## NeddySeagoon

89c51,

Post the output of 

```
ls -l /dev/ttyS?
```

If you get four symbolic links, follow them and do the same thing for the targets.

Look in /etc/conf.d/rc  and find 

```
RC_DEVICES=

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL=
```

what settings do you have ?

Also, did you do etc-update to get the new config files into place ?

----------

## Voltago

89c51, what is the output of

```
ls -l /dev/tts

ls -l /dev/ttyS*
```

? Is there a circular symlink dependency? If yes, delete _all_ of these symlinks and restart your machine.

----------

## 89c51

```
toliz@gentux ~ $ ls -l /dev/tts

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Apr  4 19:36 0 -> ../ttyS0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Apr  4 19:36 1 -> ../ttyS1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Apr  4 19:36 2 -> ../ttyS2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Apr  4 19:36 3 -> ../ttyS3

toliz@gentux ~ $

```

```
toliz@gentux ~ $ ls -l /dev/ttyS?

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5 Apr  4 19:36 /dev/ttyS0 -> tts/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5 Apr  4 19:36 /dev/ttyS1 -> tts/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5 Apr  4 19:36 /dev/ttyS2 -> tts/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 5 Apr  4 19:36 /dev/ttyS3 -> tts/3

toliz@gentux ~ $

```

```

RC_DEVICES="auto"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

after the instalation of udev i run an etc-config and replaced the files that it indicated

there are symlinks in dev/tts/0 1 2 3 which point in /dev/ttyS0 1 2 3 etc and also the files /dev/ttyS0 1 2 3 are links to the  /dev/tts links :dizzy:

which i must erase

[off topic]

the etc-update is my nightmare

i m always afraid that it will break something 

[/off topic]

----------

## Voltago

Erase all of these symlinks. Btw, there is a new configuration files updater called dispatch-conf which allows a finer control of updates.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

89c51,

You should set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" to be RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" too.

Is saves these strange setups being preserved across reboots.

----------

## 89c51

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Erase all of these symlinks. Btw, there is a new configuration files updater called dispatch-conf which allows a finer control of updates.

 

i did it and now gives me a different think something like:  find dree number %e being deprecated and unlikely to work (it passes fast and i cant read it -how do you view this errors????)

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You should set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" to be RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" too.
> 
> Is saves these strange setups being preserved across reboots.

 

ok ill do this too

----------

## 89c51

 *89c51 wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*   Erase all of these symlinks. Btw, there is a new configuration files updater called dispatch-conf which allows a finer control of updates. 
> 
> i did it and now gives me a different think something like:  find dree number %e being deprecated and unlikely to work (it passes fast and i cant read it -how do you view this errors????)
> 
> 

 

never mind this i found the solution in another topic

THANKS FOR THE HELP GUYS

----------

## Zubziro

 *89c51 wrote:*   

>  *89c51 wrote:*    *Voltago wrote:*   Erase all of these symlinks. Btw, there is a new configuration files updater called dispatch-conf which allows a finer control of updates. 
> 
> i did it and now gives me a different think something like:  find dree number %e being deprecated and unlikely to work (it passes fast and i cant read it -how do you view this errors????)
> 
>  
> ...

 

I have same issue can you plz post link to thread where you found solution ?

Thanks

----------

## AlbertJ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3206705#3206705

has done the trick for me twice

----------

